# LAMY swift replacement ink



## c1alv (Nov 22, 2017)

I have the 'LAMY swift rollerball' pen however I am not entirely a huge fan of the ink it comes with.

are there any other inks even from other brands that would fit in this pen?


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

Pilot G2 will fit Lamy Swift. Just remove the "cap" from G2 refill end. The "point" won't stick out as far but it will write.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

https://pensandplanes.com/pen-hacks/

search in the page for "swift" for the mod involved


----------



## c1alv (Nov 22, 2017)

RNHC said:


> Pilot G2 will fit Lamy Swift. Just remove the "cap" from G2 refill end. The "point" won't stick out as far but it will write.


0.5mm or 0.7mm?


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

c1alv said:


> 0.5mm or 0.7mm?


Huh? All Pilot G2 refills are the same size except for the "tip" width so all Pilot G2 refills from 0.38mm to 1.0mm will fit.


----------



## c1alv (Nov 22, 2017)

Purchased the pilot g2 so i will see how it goes...


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

c1alv said:


> Purchased the pilot g2 so i will see how it goes...


Make sure you pop the cap off from the back of the refill.


----------



## c1alv (Nov 22, 2017)

RNHC said:


> Make sure you pop the cap off from the back of the refill.


Will do!


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

What is it about the Lamy ink you don't like.....I just picked up an all black swift for $25 on cyber Monday.....


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

ZIPPER79 said:


> What is it about the Lamy ink you don't like.....I just picked up an all black swift for $25 on cyber Monday.....


Nothing wrong with Lamy capless rollerball (M66) refill. It's just expensive. The cheapest online price is $5.50 not including shipping. Add shipping, it comes out to $7-8 bucks a pop compared to a little over a dollar for G2 refill.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Check out Amazon.de.....The German version. One vendor sells them for euro 11.25 which translates to

Amazon.de the German version sells the Lamy Swift refills for euro 11.25 which translates to $13.23.....Check it out and some have free USA delivery.....



RNHC said:


> Nothing wrong with Lamy capless rollerball (M66) refill. It's just expensive. The cheapest online price is $5.50 not including shipping. Add shipping, it comes out to $7-8 bucks a pop compared to a little over a dollar for G2 refill.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

ZIPPER79 said:


> Amazon.de the German version sells the Lamy Swift refills for euro 11.25 which translates to $13.23.....Check it out and some have free USA delivery.....


Sure, you go ahead and get your Lamy Swift refills for $13.23. I'll stick with $1 G2 refills for my Lamy Swift.


----------

